# Gilde Auflösen?!?



## VB7T (11. Mai 2007)

hallo an alle.. 

als ich in wow eingestiegen bin hab ich mal ne gilde gegründet.. nur leider hab ich nun nich mehr genug zeit um mich darum zu kümmern.. das hat auch schon zu folge das es keine mitglieder mehr gibt..

und so wollt ich nun mal fragen wie ich die gilde auflösen/löschen kann.. 

oder muss ich sie verkaufen bzw. verschenken??


----------



## Choko (11. Mai 2007)

der befehl  /gdisband löst deine gilde auf^^


----------



## VB7T (11. Mai 2007)

Choko schrieb:


> der befehl  /gdisband löst deine gilde auf^^




thx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (11. Mai 2007)

deine gilde hatte aber auch nen ziemlich bescheidenen namen...


----------



## tweister1 (12. Juli 2009)

Hi ich wollte fragen wo mann das eingeben muss
mir gets genau wie dier ich bin gildenmeister und alle sind aus meiner gilde raus
wäre nett wenn ihr schnell antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afrit (14. Juli 2009)

im chatt


----------



## Bibbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir kommt: Gilde zu hochstufig zum auflösen....und nu?


----------

